# I have corrupted my sister...lol



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Hit the river Saturday with my sister. The men drank too many brewski's and refused to get up Saturday morning. So, I woke my sister and said, come on, we're hitting the river without them. So, she got ready and off we went. We weren't there but a half hour and she hollered, FISH ON. She did great fighting him and landed a 32 incher that I guesstimate weight about 10lbs. Big ole male with blood red cheeks. She was on cloud 9.

 

So as payment, we sat and drank some coffee in the sunshine while we made her boyfriend clean her fish. :lol: I figured that is the least he could do for her after sleeping in on her. Good thing her little sister was there to show her to ropes. :evil:


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sweet Pea,

What a beautiful Steel!

I always knew you were bad!:evilsmile

I would have been out on the riffer with you. I don't drink!

Old Fred


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

There's two of you on the rive now! I'm sticking to east side where its safe! LOL! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice colors on that fish!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Way to go!
Congrats on good fishin.


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

Good job River Lady! 

When I say that, I mean it for both you _and_ your sister!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone. 

I think the best part of the weekend is hearing my sister say. Man, that was awesome. I gotta do that again....and the best part of all was when she said to me...."Now I understand why every spring you turn into an addicted maniac and spend every weekend on the river". :evil::lol:

She is hooked...my job is done here.:evil:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Burksee said:


> There's two of you on the rive now! I'm sticking to east side where its safe! LOL! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Probably a safe bet Greg.:lol:


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice fish, congrats! I still haven't made it out...hoping to finally go this weekend for a quick trip


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

LumberJ said:


> Very nice fish, congrats! I still haven't made it out...hoping to finally go this weekend for a quick trip


Thanks. Carley has been wondering where the heck you have been. She said she needed a high five to give her good fish karma. She is blaming you for not catching any fish. It's all about that high five apparently.:lol:


----------

